# Anyone have experience with TFA flavors?



## Jaredlll08 (4/1/17)

Hey guys, I just got some new flavors in and was a bit confused, the TFA mango didn't have a smell at all, and if it did, it was very subtle and definitely not mango, vaping it at 4% with 80/20 vgpg gave me a more or less flavorless vape, I have had experience with a mango flavor before, but that Clyrolinx, but it smelt a lot like mango.

Another thing, Dragon Fruit and Tutti Frutti, they both smell more or less the same, these flavors I have never worked with and havnt tried yet, but I strikes me as odd that they smelt the same, like bubble gum, on further inspection (as I'm typing this), dragon fruit is definitely smelling like bubblegum, but tutti Frutti is a bit toned down version of bubblegum.

The rest of the flavors I got were fine, and I smelling them felt as if I was smelling the real thing.

Here is another problem though, I got there from SirVape, who if I'm correct sells Rebottled TFA flavours, so I don't know if it was a bottling error, or if I'm just overthinking things, but I need to know if I should contact them about this, to get the flavours that I actually ordered.

Thanks!


----------



## incredible_hullk (4/1/17)

@Jaredlll08 i have read sites that have said that tutti frutti def tastes like bubble gum


----------



## Polar (4/1/17)

No experience my self, thought the notes i found online might be helpful to you. 

_"Average mixing quantity: 5.1% (Median: 5%Minimum used quantity: 1%
TFA Mango is no good by itself
It's also a pretty weak concentrate so at low levels you don't taste it... But at higher ones it gets weird.
Realistic flavor of mangos, and a little bit stronger than most FA fruits. This is not especially sweet; it has a the acidic edge of a mango that’s barely ripe. Sweet fruits like Orange or Peach help “ripen” the flavor. Mango combines well with all the other tropical fruits, but consider using just 0.5% Mango if you want the other flavors to be identifiable.
Apparently TPA (TFA) Mango is good when paired with other mango flavours."

"Average time of steeping : 1 week


Mango from "Compatible Fruit Pairings" - Mango
* Fruits: Banana, Blackberry, Blueberry, Kumquat, Lemon, Lime, Orange, Papaya, Passion Fruit, Pear, Pineapple, Raspberry, Strawberry, Tangerine
* Spice: Anise, Cinnamon, Clove, Ginger, Mint, Peppermint, Rose Water, Vanilla
* Liquor: Kirsch, Rum, Sauternes, White Wine* 
Other: Almond, Brie, Caramel, Coconut, Hazelnut, Honey, Macadamia, Sesame, White Chocolate

TFA Mango has that mango earthiness but can get bracingly perfumy at a high% and lacks richness and sweetness. CAP Sweet Mango is almost too sweet and gives it much body. Together, they are much better than either of them on their own. I haven't yet found a ratio that words for every mix though (unlike the 2:1 TFA Strawberry Ripe:Strawberry that works like magic). Sometimes Sweet Mango can overtake everything and make it taste like overripe fruit, but the same% in a different mix and you find you need more to even get its mangoness. I also just got FA Mango this week... I don't think I'd ever use it as a main flavor but am going to start experimenting with using it in a small (like 0.5%) amount along with the other two. It has the creaminess that mango should have but also gets rindy really fast as the % goes up.

https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/comments/4qss5o/mango_tpa/
Testing: TPA Mango @ 10%; Aged: None - Two Weeks.
Flavor Description: Starts off as a not very juicy mango, more like the meat or pulp. Becomes similar to a mango puree after a week steep, more of a soft/mellow mango flavor as compared to the brightness/juiciness of a ripe mango. After two weeks it tastes much closer to a ripe and juicy mango but it still has a bit of that 'puree' element to it, with a dash of brightness that makes it more fresh fruit like.
Off-flavors: Starts off tasting like a mango puree or artificial juice, mostly fades out by two weeks.
Throat hit: Most noticeable at the end, I give it 4 or 5 out of 10. I may have have over-nic'd it (oops).
Uses: Good in a tropical mix, or could do well as a base in a melon vape because of that thicker 'puree' quality.
Pairings: Tropical fruits, other melons, maybe creams.
Notes: So far I've been most successful using it in a Monster Melon's clone, and it does a very nice of providing a mango flavor throughout the entire vape. Doubtful of if it would make a good main note though, the profile just isn't right for it. It would need to be more bold or bright.
Rating: 7/10."_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jaredlll08 (4/1/17)

Polar said:


> No experience my self, thought the notes i found online might be helpful to you.
> 
> _"Average mixing quantity: 5.1% (Median: 5%Minimum used quantity: 1%
> TFA Mango is no good by itself
> ...



OH WOW! Thanks so much for the info! I'll try and mix it with some Strawberry or lemon, and see how it goes!


----------



## Jaredlll08 (4/1/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Jaredlll08 i have read sites that have said that tutti frutti def tastes like bubble gum


Thanks for the info, but it still doesn't explain why Dragon Fruit smells more like bubble gum than Tutti Frutti, but I'll make a few mixes and see what they taste like


----------



## RichJB (4/1/17)

TFA Dragonfruit has a slight pineapple aroma for me, and is also quite chemicaly when sniffed. I suppose one could call it bubblegum-ish but it's not how I'd classify the aroma. It's definitely not a pink Wicks or Wrigley's Double Mint sort of aroma. 

I've never tasted real dragonfruit but the TFA concentrate is apparently not accurate at all. Inw Dragonfruit is the real one. However, the TFA version is way more useful for its properties of brightening fruits, especially strawberries. TFA Dragonfruit is frequently used with TFA Strawberry or Strawberry Ripe in mixes. Conversely, where Dragonfruit is the top note, a lot of mixers add a small amount of Ripe. It's one of the most popular pairings in DIY.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Rusty (5/1/17)

Hi guys

To me every concentrate tastes different depending on what it mixes with .
The best way to learn a concentrate is by making mistakes and seeing what over powers the next .

Generally on first attempts i search for the median of a concentrate in a mix and as a single flavour and work from there .....


----------



## Spydro (5/1/17)

@Jaredlll08, TFA/TPA flavors are food grade, so you can taste test them. Simply dip a toothpick in the flavor and touch it to your tongue. Keep in mind that your taste buds detect difference things, so pick the appropriate ones for the flavor being tested. Top of tongue locations... tip for sweet, to both sides of that salty, sides for sour, back for bitter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

